# My cobras have arrived (with pics)!!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

My pair of Indiochinese spitting cobras (Naja siamensis), bred by Pete Gibbins, arived earlier tonight. All I can say is OMG, they are unbelievable! :flrt:

I took a couple of pics during rehousing. I'll get some better pics once they settle in. Hope you like




























Thank you Pete, and thank you otb2, these two beauties are amazing.


----------



## royalqueen (Aug 24, 2011)

Their gorgeous  like the pic of her hooding


----------



## HampshireVipers (Apr 21, 2012)

We aren't on speaking terms anymore, they're disgusting!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

HampshireVipers said:


> We aren't on speaking terms anymore, they're disgusting!


Thats just mean :devil:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Might be a stupid question, but it's an honest one...


Do they actually spit at this age, or is that saved for later? If not, when do they start? If so, how 'good' are they (in terms of distance/accuracy) compared to the adults?


Stunning snakes BTW!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Might be a stupid question, but it's an honest one...
> 
> 
> Do they actually spit at this age, or is that saved for later? If not, when do they start? If so, how 'good' are they (in terms of distance/accuracy) compared to the adults?
> ...


Yes they do. I can't be sure on how well, as I've spoke to people with very different experiences.

When rehousing the male, he hissed a lot, but never spat. The female moved calmly, but once on her tub, she hooded up and spat downwards, in a spray type way. By what I saw, I'd estimate that they can reach around a foot or so.

EDIT: Forgot to add. The amount of venom that came out was barely noticable. I doubt it could reach my eyes, but I wear protection anyways.


----------



## Quiguli (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful, but I dont think I'll ever be ready for a Venomous snake


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. Hopefully be able to have one sometime in my life!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

<3

Cobras aren't my 'thing' but they are truly amazing little cretins! Beautiful!

Bet your made up!


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> My pair of Indiochinese spitting cobras (Naja siamensis), bred by Pete Gibbins, arived earlier tonight. All I can say is OMG, they are unbelievable! :flrt:
> 
> I took a couple of pics during rehousing. I'll get some better pics once they settle in. Hope you like
> 
> ...


congrats chap they are indeed stunning little cobra's bet you were just over the moon to get them to yours and in their new homes :no1:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks all :2thumb:

I'm sooo happy with them. They're the cutest little things I've seen in a long time. Small, but very confident. 

Just been to check on them, and they were much calmer than last night. They hooded up, but but stayed low to the ground. No hissing, and no striking. 

I'll be sure sure to add more pics once they've settled in


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Love these, very nice looking!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lovely looking snakes. I once kept black-necked spitting cobras - even from an early age they could spit relatively well, and easily it my 'masked up' face.

Good luck with them.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

pythondave82 said:


> Lovely looking snakes. I once kept black-necked spitting cobras - even from an early age they could spit relatively well, and easily it my 'masked up' face.
> 
> Good luck with them.
> 
> ...


Black necked spitters are beautiful. By what I've read, they're much more accomplished spitters than the N. siamensis. Did yours stop spitting after a while?


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I have brought a pair of these from Peter.

The pics look great.... hope you left some lookers there for me? :whistling2:

AJ


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Black necked spitters are beautiful. By what I've read, they're much more accomplished spitters than the N. siamensis. Did yours stop spitting after a while?


Hi,

No, it never stopped spitting. I'm sure it hated life. Tailing it could sometimes be challenging too.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Glad you like them!! 
They seemed to try to spit almost straight away but there didn't seem to be any noticeable venom for a few weeks.


----------



## Callum1875 (Aug 6, 2012)

All i say is YOU GUYS ARE NUTS!!

I'll just stick with me wee gecko!

:whistling2:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

And a few more


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous snakes mate i'd love a couple myself!


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely animals


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

They are truly awesome. It's amazing how juveniles can look so disarmingly cute and adorable...........I still wouldn't have the balls to even get close though :lol2: I worry enough when my raccoons are in a mood or even when they are being relatively friendly and want act as a scarf around my neck on the back of the couch ........I could never handle what you venomous keepers do. much respect!


----------

